# Problema con Creative Zen Micro

## pask1970

Salve a tutti. Mi scuso fin d'ora se il mio problema dovesse risultare già risolto e/o banale.

Allora, possiedo un Creative Zen Micro (firmware 1.qualcosa, quindi NON mtp) che mi funziona senza problemi se utilizzo Gnomad. Anche libusb lo rileva correttamente. Il mio Gentoo è compilato "stable" con gnome.

Il problema è che quando provo a utilizzare Banshee o Rhythmbox con il suddetto lettore, non lo rilevano proprio, come se non esistesse.

Mi piacerebbe utilizzarlo con uno dei due programmi summenzionati (Banshee mi piace molto di più), ho provato a installare le versioni "testing" dei suddetti, di libnjb, di mono... niente da fare.

Qualcuno sa indirizzarmi nella giusta direzione? Vi ringrazio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

con quali use li hai compilati?

----------

## koma

dai un 

```
emerge -pv rhythmbox banshee
```

 e vedrai le use flags incollaci l'output di quel comando probabilmente hai dimenticato una use.

Ora non ricordo quali siano le use flag da usare ma forse te le conosci, nel caso tu le conosca e le abbia già aggiunte a /etc/make.conf nella sezione USE dai un 

```
emerge -upDtv --newuse world
```

Così dovresti abilitare in tutti i programmi già isntallati le use che hai scelto  :Smile: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Ma sei sicuro che rhythmbox supporti i device nonMTP ? Io so che c'e' un'apposita opzione nel configure di rhythmbox che permette l'attivazione del supporto ai device MTP, mentre per gli altri non ho mai visto nulla.

Cmq se posso permettermi io ho aggiornato il firmware del tuo stesso lettore alla versione 2.x e tramite libmtp e modifica all'ebuild di rhythmbox funziona benissimo.

A proposito ma qualche DEV sa perche' nessuno ha ancora aggiunto una USE MTP agli ebuild di rhythmbox ?

Essi che avevo anche postato l'ebuild corretto su bugs.gentoo.org. MahLast edited by MeMyselfAndI on Wed Mar 12, 2008 5:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pask1970

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Ma sei sicuro che rhythmbox supporti i device nonMTP ? Io so che c'e' unpposita opzione nel configure di rhythmbox che permette l'attivazione del supporto ai devide MTP, mentra per gli altri non ho mai visto nulla.

 

Hai ragione, errore mio, scusa. Non so perchè, ero convinto supportasse anche njb

 *Quote:*   

> Cmq se posso permettermi io ho aggiornato il firmware del tuo stesso lettore alla versione 2.x e tramite libmtp e modifica all'ebuild di rhythmbox funziona benissimo.

 

Ho fatto come hai detto, ma non ho ancora avuto modo di provare come va. Vi faccio sapere.

Grazie a tutti per le risposte   :Smile: 

P.S. non avevo letto la parte relativa alla modifica dell'ebuild... Come non detto, quindi   :Razz: Last edited by pask1970 on Wed Mar 19, 2008 11:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## federico

Ma quali vantaggi ho nell'utilizzare rythmbox rispetto a gnomad?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma quali vantaggi ho nell'utilizzare rythmbox rispetto a gnomad?

 

Beh gnomad non e' riproduttore di file, ma piu' un'interfaccia a una libreria che ti permette il collegamento all'hardware.

Con rhythmbox hai tutti i pregi e le funzionalita' di un lettore audio.

----------

## koma

Amarok ha il supporto per mtp e un'alta integrazione col DM. Se non ti interessa portarti dietro mezzo kde  :Smile: 

----------

## pask1970

Ciao a tutti, purtroppo non posso intervenire nella discussione perchè ho il telefono di casa che non funziona da sabato mattina (e quindi anche internet). In questo momento sto postando dall'ufficio (dove purtroppo uso Windows).

Appena mi riattivano la linea proverò anche Amarok. Cmq, come diceva qualcuno più su, Gnomad 2 consente solo di trasferire i brani da e verso il lettore. A me invece interessa una soluzione che mi consenta anche di riprodurli dal lettore senza trasferirli.

Credo che l'unica alternativa al momento sia Amarok... anche se ripongo speranze, per il prossimo futuro, in Banshee e in un altro media player, Exaile.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Ma hai provato rhythmbox ?

----------

